# Gestational thrombocytopenia



## Tonyj (Aug 23, 2012)

Pt is being managed by a hematologist due to gestational thrombocytopenia. I've received denials stating it is inclusive of the global package. My question is Hem/Onc is separate from OB and managing her thrombocytopenia only. Why are we getting a denial for global package? Any help on this would be appreciated. I'm billing 99214 and 671.20.


----------



## conniealso (Aug 23, 2012)

*Global Package*

Tony,

I have found that the standard answer from insurance companies are to deny anything in a global period.  I still send, but I already type my letter explaining that the service my provider does is not included in the global package.  It would be nice if there were a modifier.  Modifier 24 is incorrect.  Good Luck, Connie


----------



## ancaion (May 14, 2013)

*AI*

Gestational thrombocytopenia is 644.33, maybe because the code you used is incorrect you get a denial.


----------



## mitchellde (May 15, 2013)

644.33 is an invalid code. 671.2 is correct but you are using a 5th digit for unspecified, you need to be more specific such as 3 and you are required to add a secondary code.  Consult your code book for the applicable secondary codes.


----------

